# Snipersling Yellow help.



## chopper82 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi has anybody got any experience with the new yellow band and 9.5 steel?

I have some .7 yellow not sure on taper sizes.

I am trying to got lighter than my normal lead lobbing set ups.

Thanks in a advance.

jon


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I would message SniperSling (He's a member of the forum). It's his product, does a lot of testing and seems to like sharing info. Perhaps he will see this and chime in.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Good advice about PM-ing @snipersling.

I haven't used this particular latex, but I'd probably start with a cut 1/4 your draw length and tapered 18 - 12mm for a draw of 32 inches or less and 16 - 10mm for a draw over 36 inches. If you need more speed, you can shorten the overall length by a half-inch or so at a time.

That should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been using 25-15 with 10mm steel so should be good with 9,5mm too.


----------



## chopper82 (Feb 5, 2021)

Amazing, thanks for all the help you legends.

jon


----------

